# How to attach a "Pacific Voyager II" bike trailer? (Pictures!)



## KristyG51 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know this is a long shot, but I thought some of you might have a bike trailer, and perhaps then some of you that do might have this specific one









I acquired this off Freecycle and would really love to ride around with my toddler, but every way I try to attach the trailer to my bike it doesn't seem secure. Here's what looks right...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/IMG_3707.jpg

But when moving forward it can pull back (to the right, in the picture) and then it looks like this...

From the left side
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/IMG_3711.jpg

Straight back
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/IMG_3712.jpg

From the right
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/IMG_3713.jpg

(Yes, I'm aware my bike needs some love; it's been in storage for a number of years.)

Anyway, here's the part that the black curved attach-y thing goes with that is attached to the trailer itself
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/IMG_3710.jpg

Any input? Have any of you had this trailer? It has a sticker that says "Toys'R'Us Exclusive", and I imagine it's around at least 5 years old. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I really can't tell what I'm seeing in that picture. Can you take a picture that's a bit less close so that I can tell which bits belong to the bike and which to the trailer?

The grey mesh strap isn't what's actually holding the trailer to the bike, is it? On my trailer there's a rigid attachment (pin & socket, but I imagine that varies) and then a strap that's meant for "backup", but doesn't actually take weight during normal use.


----------



## KristyG51 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
I really can't tell what I'm seeing in that picture. Can you take a picture that's a bit less close so that I can tell which bits belong to the bike and which to the trailer?

The grey mesh strap isn't what's actually holding the trailer to the bike, is it? On my trailer there's a rigid attachment (pin & socket, but I imagine that varies) and then a strap that's meant for "backup", but doesn't actually take weight during normal use.

I can take a photo from farther back later on, absolutely! In the meant time, I'll try and describe it. The purple part is my bike frame, the black curved piece is actually two pieces, one on either side of the frame, held on with a bolt. The white part is the pole that's attached to the trailer. It is attached to the black pieces with the same bolt.

Oh, and the strap is back up, yes, it's not holding weight


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine attached differently as well, but you bolted the white part from the trailer to your bike and put the black strap around as back up. It looks right to me, what part is pulling too far away? The spring?

I think I am understanding the pics but am trying to clarify sorry.


----------



## KristyG51 (Sep 11, 2008)

I figured it out!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/IMG_3714.jpg


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Hurray, time for a bike ride!


----------



## LaurenR0804 (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you ever figure out if this was the correct way to attach the trailer? If so, do you have any more pictures? I just bought the same one (used) and I'm having trouble figuring it out! Thanks!


----------



## chiefmir (Apr 16, 2010)

I found this thread and was able to copy the picture to attach the same trailer yesterday! thanks for updating with the picture!


----------

